# Unterschied zwischen Einschraub- und Filtergewinde?



## scrotum (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Hab wiedermal ne Frage ;-).

Ich will mir einen Teleadapter kaufen. Aber ich kapier die Beschreibung nicht ganz dazu. 

*Beschreibung Teleadapter:* 


> - Filtergewinde: 46mm
> - Einschraubgewinde: 37mm



*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Filtergewinde und dem Einschraubgewinde?* 

Kann ich nach dem Teleadapter noch etwas draufschrauben, das ein 46mm Gewinde hat, oder was?

Danke für die Antwort.
Gruss


----------



## HAL (7. Mai 2004)

ich weiss es nciht sicher, aber ich wuerde sagen dass du den adapter in ein 37mm Einschraubgewinde einschrauben kannst und auf das filtergewinde vorne am adapter 46mm filter draufschrauben kannst.


----------



## Nacron (10. Mai 2004)

Bei Kompaktkameras gibt es eine Spezielle Halterung für die Tele oder Weitwinkelkonverter die Zahl für das Einschraubgewinde ist für diese Halterung gemeint. Filtergewinde ist die Halterung am TELEKONVERTER für Filter.

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------

